# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Haggis Supper and Dance. Music By Addie Harper!

## Ewan

Haggis Supper In Freswick Hall.

Friday the 10th of february at 7:30

Cost 10 pound per ticket.

To book a ticket phone Lynda on 01955611482

----------

